# Defective amp?



## marlin (Dec 2, 2009)

The sub is an SDX15 in a slot ported cabinet, Dayton SA1000 amp.
Last night I ran into a problem. I noticed that there was no output from the sub.. The amp (SA1000) was on, nothing coming from the sub. Checked the amp, wasn't hot, not even really warm. I shut the amp off for a few minutes, and when I turned it back on, after like 20-30 seconds, it started this loud machine gun-like clicking. It sounded like a relay or something trying to switch. I shut the amp off and left it overnight.
I turned the amp on this morning, and it powers up, there is a click a few seconds later (protection circuit?) but nothing from the sub. It doesn't do the clicking sound anymore either. Any ideas what's going on?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It sounds like a defective amp. Contact Bob at CSS.


----------



## marlin (Dec 2, 2009)

I thought so, but here's what I did. I had the amp connected via a cable that splits the sub out to left and right line in. I connected a straight cable from sub out to LFE on the amp and all is good. Maybe the amp doesn't like line in imput?


----------



## marlin (Dec 2, 2009)

So much for that idea, it is doing the same thing. I emailed Bob.


----------

